

Jennifer in paradise: the story of the first Photoshopped image - AndrewDucker
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/photography-blog/2014/jun/13/photoshop-first-image-jennifer-in-paradise-photography-artefact-knoll-dullaart?CMP=fb_gu

======
DonHopkins
What's are those familiar shapes fluttering across the screen of the old Mac
in the background??! It's out of focus in the shot, but it looks to me like
over all those years, they took great care to save its screen with flying
toasters!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/After_Dark_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/After_Dark_\(software\))

